# Lineal FM con RD70HVF1



## chikotekno (Mar 29, 2013)

Estimados:

Acabo de adquirir uno de estos transistores, para realizar un nuevo amplificador que me entregue unos 50 Watts y me gustaría saber si alguien ya ha experimentado con este nuevo transistor, yo al menos no lo he utilizado, pero si he realizado lineales con los transistores bjt y esquemas para estos hay hartos, pero para estos nuevos mosfet existe poca información.
Atento a sus comentarios.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola chikotekno...Fijate en este link ,que puede serte de utilidad.

http://www.mysnip.de/forum-archiv/thema-15777-1139612/RD70HVF1+Endstufe_+Schaltbild+Layout.html

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 29, 2013)

chikotekno dijo:


> Estimados:
> 
> Acabo de adquirir uno de estos transistores, para realizar un nuevo amplificador que me entregue unos 50 Watts y me gustaría saber si alguien ya ha experimentado con este nuevo transistor, yo al menos no lo he utilizado, pero si he realizado lineales con los transistores bjt y esquemas para estos hay hartos, pero para estos nuevos mosfet existe poca información.
> Atento a sus comentarios.



Donde adquirió ese fet? al extranjero? 


Soy de Chiloe y ni idea donde conseguir componentes como esos por aqui jaja


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2013)

chikotekno dijo:


> Estimados:
> 
> Acabo de adquirir uno de estos transistores, para realizar un nuevo amplificador que me entregue unos 50 Watts y me gustaría saber si alguien ya ha experimentado con este nuevo transistor, yo al menos no lo he utilizado, pero si he realizado lineales con los transistores bjt y esquemas para estos hay hartos, pero para estos nuevos mosfet existe poca información.
> Atento a sus comentarios.



Olá caro Chicotecno aca te envio 2 projectos de amplificadores con este tipo de transistor mosfet .
Buena suerte con tu desarrolhos !
Fuerte abraço !
Daniel lopes.


----------



## alvaritos (Jul 21, 2013)

hola perdon por llegar tarde tengo un transmisor con este mosf rd70hvhf alimentado con 18voltios y 3.5-4 Amp. aunque no lo crean el watimetro bird me marca 95w de salida en una placa con chips obm original cuasi remplazando al mrf 150 tratare de enviarles fots si les intereza este equipo lo compraron en La paz Bolivia el Alto.


----------



## clausalan (Jul 21, 2013)

Hola,

Mi proyecto con uno RD70 so es possible sacar maximo 60W, con entrada 6w salida 60w,alimentación 13,8v x 6A,muy bueno.

Saludos,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2013)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Mi proyecto con uno RD70 so es possible sacar maximo 60W, muy bueno.
> 
> Saludos,



Hola Clausalan ? como estas ?, se no for mucha molestia poderias usteds subir con el diagrama esquematico del transmissor de 1,5Watts con el CI VCO MC1648P que postaste una foto del probando o con una lampara ?
!Muchas Gracias !
! Fuerte abrazo amigo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## clausalan (Jul 21, 2013)

Hola daniel lopes,

El diagrama esquematico con CI MC1648 muy bueno, el lineal es PCBDES.rar,perdon mi malo español.

Saludo,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2013)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola daniel lopes,
> 
> El diagrama esquematico con CI MC1648 muy bueno, el lineal es PCBDES.rar,perdon mi malo español.
> 
> Saludo,



Bueno quanto ao malo español o mejor "portunhol" entonses estamos enpatados jajajajajajajajaja.
!muchas gracias por el aporte amigo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Jun 28, 2017)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Mi proyecto con uno RD70 so es possible sacar maximo 60W, con entrada 6w salida 60w,alimentación 13,8v x 6A,muy bueno.
> 
> Saludos,



Hola clausalan, el proyecto se ve interesante, tengo una inquietud, cuales son los valores de los capacitores variables que lleva en la salida de rf? gracias


----------



## clausalan (Jun 29, 2017)

Hola,
Los valores de los capacitores variables son 80pf.
Subo nueva foto.
Saludo,


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 29, 2017)

Hola...Lo único, si aceptas una sugerencia, es que pongas cerámicos y no plásticos como los de la foto.
A los que arman y/o venden esas cosas no les interesa que se descomponga(es mas cuentan con ello) pero a uno, si.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 29, 2017)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Lo único, si aceptas una sugerencia, es que pongas cerámicos y no plásticos como los de la foto.
> A los que arman y/o venden esas cosas no les interesa que se descomponga(es mas cuentan con ello) pero a uno, si.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



 Coincido con el colega Ricbevi,a la menor desadaptacion de impedancia ,esos trimmers se plantan fuego.


----------



## vlayo (Jun 29, 2017)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola,
> Los valores de los capacitores variables son 80pf.
> Subo nueva foto.
> Saludo,



Muchas gracias por el dato, cuanto tenga fotos del montaje las publicare.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 1, 2017)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Lo único, si aceptas una sugerencia, es que pongas cerámicos y no plásticos como los de la foto.
> A los que arman y/o venden esas cosas no les interesa que se descomponga(es mas cuentan con ello) pero a uno, si.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


Hola a todos , trimmers plasticos sirven bien para recepción , osciladores de bajo sinal ,excitadores de bajo sinal (decenas o centienas de miliwattios) ahora cuando lo tema es circuitos de adapatción de inpedancias en paso de alta potenzia NO es una buena onda enpleya eses tipos.
Desafortunadamente la curriente de RF que hay en eses circuitos son demasiadamente elevadas eso debido a las bajas inpedancias en jogo. Asi lo puebre capacitor si recalienta , su dielectrico (plastico) NO es prolijo a aguantar tal tenperatura y si derrite corto circuitando las placas que conpoen ese capacitor. Una ves cortocircuitadas estas realizado todo lo  gran problema y casi sienpre lo transistor (lo conponente mas dispendioso ) si estropea    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jorgesanjose (Mar 29, 2018)

Hola amigos buenas tardes. Tengo una consulta y duda sobre este lneal. Yo compre la misma placa que se muestra mas arriba pero no puedo hacer que de mas de 40 vatios y veo en comentarios que 60 vatios da. He revisado todos los componentes y no encuentro nada ni fuera de valor ni roto, incluso ante la duda le cambie el rdt70. Lo alimento con 13.8 voltios con una fuente que tiene 4 2N 3055.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## tiago (Mar 29, 2018)

¿Con qué has medido la potencia? ... ¿Que has puesto de carga en el lugar de la antena? ...¿Potencia de excitación?
No estaría mal una foto del montaje.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgesanjose (Mar 29, 2018)

Con un medidor de Roe... Lo he probado con antena y con carga fantasma, excitación desde un vatio a 7 vatios es lo que he probado.. me da un maximo de 45 vatios

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 29, 2018


----------



## tiago (Mar 30, 2018)

Yo, lo primero que haría es verificar que no tengo caída de tensión en la placa, que todos los componentes están en sus valores correctos, midiendolos antes de instalarlos, y lo mas importante, que los trimmer de entrada y salida tengan los valores adecuados para llevar a cabo una correcta adaptación.
Muchas veces jugando un poco con los valores de dichos trimmer he conseguido que el circuito funcionase al 100%. Los valores que se indican en la lista de componentes, a veces se tienen que variar ligeramente porque las características constructivas de nuestro proyecto son algo diferentes.

Compueba que el Voltaje de puerta (Bias) es el correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 30, 2018)

Hola a todos , en plenissimo acuerdo con Don Tiago , debes  chequear la tensión de VGS si acuerda con la recomendada por la hoja de datos técnicos dese transistor (nomas que 2,8Voltios).
Tengo serias dudas si los dos resistores de 6,8KOhmios en paralelo mas lo resistor de 820 Ohmios logran polarizar correctamente lo diodo zener mas  los dos diodos conmuns en serie.
Esa tensión debe sener medida con auxilio de un murtimetro digital en lo punto central del preset de ayuste , sin RF aplicada de modo a no incorrer en lo riesgo de mediciones erroneas debido a la RF poder poner loco lo murtimetro .
Otra sugerencia es apretar o afastar un poco las espiras de las 4 bobinas del filtro pasa bajos de la salida de modo lograr sacar mas potenzia en lo Wattimetro.
Curto circuitar las dos caras de cubre de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso en todos puntos de tierra de todos los conponentes enpleyados.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jorgesanjose (Mar 30, 2018)

Muy buen aporte.. Seguiré los pasos que me indican y les cuento, ya que dos colegas tampoco pudieron solucionarlo.. Esta placa esta en su estado original, como se recibió.. 60 vatios estimo que tiene que dar al menos, está en unos 40 y no sube


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 30, 2018)

La calidad de los capacitores cerámicos(sobre todo los que se encuentran en la salida) y trimers puestos es importante a la hora de sacar el maximo rendimiento.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## jorgesanjose (Mar 30, 2018)

Lo tendré en cuenta también


----------

